# Mobile Browsing and ads



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2013)

I am curious. If I am browsing the forum with a mobile device and decide to let it download the app that is supposed to make viewing better with phones, tablets and the like... if I don't like it can I simply uninstall the app? Will the forum always try to run using that app if it was installed and bungy things up because I know longer want to use it?

And as an aside, has anyone noticed how the banner ads so closely follow our patterns? Almost in a Big Brother kind of way 
A couple weeks ago I was browsing Amazon daily for pots, talking about pots, and every banner ad until today has been for one pot or another. Circulon mostly, which is what I ended up getting... 
And now they are about Sous Vide cooking appliances  I haven't even looked into those, only replying to the thread.

Do you still see those banner ads with mobile browsing if you install the app, or does it block them to neaten up the page?

Thanks for any help or insight.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2013)

I really like the DC app for iPad/iPhone.  And yes, you can easily uninstall it, it's still available in the iTunes store.  I would imagine it's similar with Android.  You can choose to not use the app and still leave it on your devices.  And if it's being quirky, it's easy to uninstall then reinstall it.

The app has no ads.  It also lacks a few of the features of the regular site, but then I just bring up the regular site if I need to.  I have not yet figured out how to do multi quotes on either  

Banner ads actually DO monitor your browsing habits!

I say go for it, Pac, get the app!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I really like the DC app for iPad/iPhone. And yes, you can easily uninstall it, it's still available in the iTunes store. I would imagine it's similar with Android. You can choose to not use the app and still leave it on your devices. And if it's being quirky, it's easy to uninstall then reinstall it.
> 
> The app has no ads. It also lacks a few of the features of the regular site, but then I just bring up the regular site if I need to. I have not yet figured out how to do multi quotes on either
> 
> Banner ads actually DO monitor your browsing habits


 
So if I am using my iPad to browse the site and can't do something I would like to do... I can simply revert back to the actual webpage and leave the app installed? Is there a way to toggle between the two?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2013)

pacanis said:


> So if I am using my iPad to browse the sight and can't do something I would like to do... I can simply revert back to the actual webpage and leave the app installed? Is there a way to toggle between the two?



Sure.  You bring the site up in your browser (Safari or whatever) and leave it there, or bring it up in your history.  Also, the app will take you to the actual site when you click on, say, a link to a thread in someone's post.  Not always, but often.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Dawg.


----------



## Addie (Jan 4, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I am curious. If I am browsing the forum with a mobile device and decide to let it download the app that is supposed to make viewing better with phones, tablets and the like... if I don't like it can I simply uninstall the app? Will the forum always try to run using that app if it was installed and bungy things up because I know longer want to use it?
> 
> And as an aside, has anyone noticed how the banner ads so closely follow our patterns? Almost in a Big Brother kind of way
> A couple weeks ago I was browsing Amazon daily for pots, talking about pots, and every banner ad until today has been for one pot or another. Circulon mostly, which is what I ended up getting...
> ...


 
Banner ads also show up right here. As I was reading your post, there was a banner ad for Mobile apps and Circulon pans. And if I type in "Kellogs Cereal" there will be a banner ad for that when I hit "submit reply." Big Brother is watching us.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2013)

Time for the dark glasses, Addie


----------



## Addie (Jan 4, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Time for the dark glasses, Addie


 
 Thank you for the laugh! 

Do do do do, do do do do. Where is Rod Sterling?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's a screen shot using the app, very neat and clean ( except for the fingerprints....)


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty cool, Dawg. Thanks.
Maybe I'll give the mobile version a whirl as long as I now know I can go back if I don't like it.

Sometimes I'll be out shopping and hit an information website to double check something. I've always been afraid to answer Yes about using the mobile app in case I lost access to all their features... plus I'm simply more familiar with getting to where I need to get on the *real* website. As long as I can drop it if I don't like it I'm good


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't like the app on my Droid so I just ditched it. Quick and painless.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2013)

Alix said:


> I didn't like the app on my Droid so I just ditched it. Quick and painless.


 
Sweet


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2013)

I loaded the DC app on SO's iPad then decided I didn't like it so I deleted it.  I much prefer using Safari for DC.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 4, 2013)

I use the Android app and it works quite well, just have to remember to refresh the page, it doesn't always do it on its own when you launch the app.  It does most of what I need it to do.  

I haven't loaded it on my tablet, it's big enough that the regular website is easy to use.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2013)

I think part of the reason I love the DC iPad app so much is that it's how I first discovered DC.  I'd looked up something on DC in Safari and it said there's an app for that, so I downloaded it.    I was not used to navigating the regular website, and when I first perused the site, it came as quite a shock, nothing like my sweet little DC app!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, folks.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 4, 2013)

I have been using the the DC mobile Ap on my iPhone for a long time now.  It's very user friendly. I rarely use the regular website, except to access some of the features that aren't as easily accessible on the mobile ap, or if I want to use a full size keyboard on the PC or laptop.   I particularly like the "current threads"  selection, I can keep up with everything new that way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> I have been using the the DC mobile Ap on my iPhone for a long time now.  It's very user friendly. I rarely use the regular website, except to access some of the features that aren't as easily accessible on the mobile ap, or if I want to use a full size keyboard on the PC or laptop.   I particularly like the "current threads"  selection, I can keep up with everything new that way.



Exactly!


----------



## chopper (Jan 5, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I really like the DC app for iPad/iPhone.  And yes, you can easily uninstall it, it's still available in the iTunes store.  I would imagine it's similar with Android.  You can choose to not use the app and still leave it on your devices.  And if it's being quirky, it's easy to uninstall then reinstall it.
> 
> The app has no ads.  It also lacks a few of the features of the regular site, but then I just bring up the regular site if I need to.  I have not yet figured out how to do multi quotes on either
> 
> ...





pacanis said:


> I am curious. If I am browsing the forum with a mobile device and decide to let it download the app that is supposed to make viewing better with phones, tablets and the like... if I don't like it can I simply uninstall the app? Will the forum always try to run using that app if it was installed and bungy things up because I know longer want to use it?
> 
> And as an aside, has anyone noticed how the banner ads so closely follow our patterns? Almost in a Big Brother kind of way
> A couple weeks ago I was browsing Amazon daily for pots, talking about pots, and every banner ad until today has been for one pot or another. Circulon mostly, which is what I ended up getting...
> ...





pacanis said:


> Thanks Dawg.



I used the app on the iPhone all of the time, but didn't like using the app on the iPad after I installed it.  I just deleted it and had no problems.  BTW Dawg, I don't know how to use the multi-quote on the apps, but can use it on my iPad when going to the regular site.  That is a plus I guess.  Another BTW, I love my new iPad!  It is amazing how much easier it is to see the bigger screen.  I was doing so much on that little iPhone.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2013)

chopper said:


> I used the app on the iPhone all of the time, but didn't like using the app on the iPad after I installed it.  I just deleted it and had no problems.  BTW Dawg, I don't know how to use the multi-quote on the apps, but can use it on my iPad when going to the regular site.  That is a plus I guess.  Another BTW, I love my new iPad!  It is amazing how much easier it is to see the bigger screen.  I was doing so much on that little iPhone.



Show-off!  Sure, just multi quote away, Chopper!  

I agree, the iPad is SO much easier to use than the iPhone, glad you love it too.  Also, I find I can type better on my iPad than on the PC or the work laptop.  My iPhone, not so much either, that tiny little keyboard...


----------



## grahamkerr (Jan 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I am curious. If I am browsing the forum with a mobile device and decide to let it download the app that is supposed to make viewing better with phones, tablets and the like... if I don't like it can I simply uninstall the app? Will the forum always try to run using that app if it was installed and bungy things up because I know longer want to use it?
> 
> And as an aside, has anyone noticed how the banner ads so closely follow our patterns? Almost in a Big Brother kind of way
> A couple weeks ago I was browsing Amazon daily for pots, talking about pots, and every banner ad until today has been for one pot or another. Circulon mostly, which is what I ended up getting...
> ...





Dawgluver said:


> I really like the DC app for iPad/iPhone.  And yes, you can easily uninstall it, it's still available in the iTunes store.  I would imagine it's similar with Android.  You can choose to not use the app and still leave it on your devices.  And if it's being quirky, it's easy to uninstall then reinstall it.
> 
> The app has no ads.  It also lacks a few of the features of the regular site, but then I just bring up the regular site if I need to.  I have not yet figured out how to do multi quotes on either
> 
> ...


To multi-quote, simply click the "multi" buttons on the posts you want to quote, then click the reddish-highlighted "post reply" button at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2013)

grahamkerr said:


> To multi-quote, simply click the "multi" buttons on the posts you want to quote, then click the reddish-highlighted "post reply" button at the bottom of the thread.



Thank you!  I've tried that on the website on the iPad, and for some reason it won't do it.  The app doesn't have that capability, at least what I've seen.  My next step is to try it on the PC, where it will probably work.  I hope.  I don't use the PC much anymore since getting the iPad.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 5, 2013)

On the android app, you tap the little down arrow ("actions"), choose "select", do this on multiple posts, then tap the menu hardware button on the phone and choose "multi quote"

I'm not sure how this would work on an iPhone, since there isn't a hardware menu type button.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

grahamkerr said:


> To multi-quote, simply click the "multi" buttons on the posts you want to quote, then click the reddish-highlighted "post reply" button at the bottom of the thread.


 
Graham Kerr, my hero. The first cook I used to watch on TV! 
How do you manage only .875 posts per year?
Good to see you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Graham Kerr, my hero. The first cook I used to watch on TV!
> How do you manage only .875 posts per year?
> Good to see you!



+1!

The best on TV, I would rush home from school to watch!


----------



## chopper (Jan 5, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thank you!  I've tried that on the website on the iPad, and for some reason it won't do it.  The app doesn't have that capability, at least what I've seen.  My next step is to try it on the PC, where it will probably work.  I hope.  I don't use the PC much anymore since getting the iPad.



Works great on the iPad as long as you are in the full site.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2013)

chopper said:


> Works great on the iPad as long as you are in the full site.



I've tried it many times in the full site, it might be the VZ connection.  Even the Thanks post is glitchy.  It shows up as a tiny partial, then disappears.

I'll give it a shot on the PC.


----------



## chopper (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh no Dwag!  It works great on mine.  I wasn't sure it was working but, when I pressed multi on a couple of different and then quote on the last one they all showed up for me.  I wish I was there so we could trouble shoot together.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

Heck, it's not just iPads. Ever since I got my new laptop DC has been glitchy at best. It must be something to do with Win7.
I can only use the Quick Reply half the time and usually need to use the full reply or it will bounce me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2013)

grahamkerr said:


> To multi-quote, simply click the "multi" buttons on the posts you want to quote, then click the reddish-highlighted "post reply" button at the bottom of the thread.





chopper said:


> Works great on the iPad as long as you are in the full site.





pacanis said:


> Heck, it's not just iPads. Ever since I got my new laptop DC has been glitchy at best. It must be something to do with Win7.
> I can only use the Quick Reply half the time and usually need to use the full reply or it will bounce me.



  It's ALIVE!  I just multi quoted!


----------



## chopper (Jan 6, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> It's ALIVE!  I just multi quoted!



So.........was it the device or was it you? 

I'm happy for you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2013)

chopper said:


> So.........was it the device or was it you?



Device, I'd like to think.  I'd hit the multi quote and did what I was supposed to on the regular site numerous times, this time it worked!  Yay!  I think it might be my iffy internet, I get a lot of "timed out" messages.  Life in the country.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 6, 2013)

i do 99% of my "dcing" from my phone ... easy to up load pics ..


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2013)

love2"Q" said:


> i do 99% of my "dcing" from my phone ... easy to up load pics ..


 
With or without the app?
Android or iOS?


----------



## chopper (Jan 7, 2013)

love2"Q" said:


> i do 99% of my "dcing" from my phone ... easy to up load pics ..



That is my favorite thing about using the iPhone app.  So easy to put pictures on your replies.  I'm not sure how to do it with my iPad yet.  Dawg, how do I do it?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2013)

chopper said:


> That is my favorite thing about using the iPhone app.  So easy to put pictures on your replies.  I'm not sure how to do it with my iPad yet.  Dawg, how do I do it?



Do you have the iPad that takes pics?  I have the older model that doesn't.  As I understand, you go to your iTunes store on your PC, plug in your iphone, (or iPad, if you took your pics with it) and sync.  Then it syncs via the Cloud....et voila, the pics end up on both devices!

If I grab pics from FB, I can send them from my iPad.  If I post pics that I just took, I use my iPhone.  My camera roll is able to sync between both.


----------



## chopper (Jan 8, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Do you have the iPad that takes pics?  I have the older model that doesn't.  As I understand, you go to your iTunes store on your PC, plug in your iphone, (or iPad, if you took your pics with it) and sync.  Then it syncs via the Cloud....et voila, the pics end up on both devices!
> 
> If I grab pics from FB, I can send them from my iPad.  If I post pics that I just took, I use my iPhone.  My camera roll is able to sync between both.



I have an iPad that takes pictures, but my iPhone is older and I don't think it can sync with the iPad via iCloud. Maybe I need to get the app again on the iPad and see if I can upload pictures like I can on the iPhone.  I have an iPad that has two cameras, so I can also do Skype and FaceTime.  Pretty cool!


----------

